# [gelöst] Ebuilds aus Overlay bzw. Portage verschwunden

## ts-plus

Hi zusammen,

vor kurzer Zeit ist bei mir mindestens ein Ebuild aus dem Portage-Tree verschwunden, was meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich noch drin sein sollte.   :Laughing: 

Ich habe über layman das Voyageur-Overlay (https://cafarelli.fr/svn/voyageur-overlay) eingebunden, um bspw. den Latex-Editor texworks (app-editors/texworks) zu installieren.

Bei meinem letzten Update wurde er deinstalliert und lässt sich auch nicht wieder emergen, weil emerge ihn nicht findet.

Mir ist das vorher schonmal beim Ebuild games-puzzle/picmi aufgefallen, da war das aber nicht so schlimm.

Das komische ist, dass sie im Overlay selbst noch enthalten sind (siehe Link). Auf einem anderen Rechner habe ich das Problem nicht.

Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

EDIT: Architektur ist amd64.Last edited by ts-plus on Wed Dec 05, 2012 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

synce das overlay doch einfach nochmal. theoretisch sollte das ebuild danach wieder da sein.

Wo es aber geblieben ist .... keine Ahnung

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Ebuilds sind mit ~amd64 maskiert.

Evtl. ist durch eine neuere Version einfach dein Eintrag in der keywords Datei nicht mehr gültig?

----------

## ts-plus

Ich hab meinen Fehler gerade gefunden:

In meiner make.conf gab es unter anderem folgende Zeilen (in der Reihenfolge):

```
source "/var/lib/layman/make.conf"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/g-ctan"

```

Und in der make.conf von layman werden die einzelnen Overlays nur zur PORTDIR_OVERLAY-Variable hinzugefügt.

D.h. die Variable wurde einfach überschrieben. Hätte ich auch schon früher drauf kommen können.

Bin da drauf gekommen, weil selbst entfernen und wieder hinzufügen vom Overlay nichts gebracht haben, die Ebuilds beim Hinzufügen aber als hinzugefügt ausgegeben werden.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

----------

